# RL Winston



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

Bonefish486 said:


> I have an RL Winston IM6 XD 10wt fly rod that a purchased about a year ago. Does anyone know much about this rod? I can’t seem to find too much information about it online.


Think it's one of their earlier graphite versions and no doubt a great rod! They are into the Boron3 material now. my two cents..


----------



## Bonefish486 (Jul 9, 2018)

Fish the chop said:


> Think it's one of their earlier graphite versions and no doubt a great rod! They are into the Boron3 material now. my two cents..


It throws like a laser. I knew it was an older rod but I’m extremely impressed with its preformance


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonefish486 said:


> It throws like a laser. I knew it was an older rod but I’m extremely impressed with its preformance


How many pieces? If it's the 3, then you've got something there!


----------



## Bonefish486 (Jul 9, 2018)

Backwater said:


> How many pieces? If it's the 3, then you've got something there!


its a 3 piece


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, that is a nice casting rod. I believe came from the mid 90's. I've thrown it in a 10wt (actually fished it a few times, but not owned it. Is it have a green blank? If it is, that rod had a niche cult following back in the day. Kind of reminded me of the T&T Horizon, except I think it was a tad faster. It's more of a med fast rod, leaning a bit more to fast than medium. I have a feeling that Winston didn't make that blank at all, but imported it from NZ. But I can't be sure on that fact.

I already had plenty of rods back then, so I had no reason to buy one. The main thing about the rod was it was easier to cast than a lot of faster/stiffer 10wts (which can be difficult to cast). So it isn't the lightest thing to throw compares to some of today's rods and is a bit heavy in the swing. But it's easy to throw since it has a nice parabolic flow to the rod, which in fact made it feel lighter than it actually was. I wasn't paying attention to how accurate it cast (maybe you have), but it would throw a relatively nice somewhat tight loop, very far. Had no problem throwing full size mullet patterns at tarpon (back then, it was 4" long, fat head on heavy 3/0 hooks, something you would grab the 12wt for),

If you are use to really fast and ultra fast rods, then this rod needs your casting stroke to be slowed down more and use more forearm, a stronger roll over to the wrist and thumb buried in the cork grip, slowing down your overall tempo in both your cast and hauling and you'll throw those flies way out there and impress yourself and your buddies. For a 10wt, that rod will be a keeper and the old school guides will give you plenty of nods, I assure you! 

Ted Haas


----------



## Bonefish486 (Jul 9, 2018)

the rod is extremely accurate and yes its the green blank


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonefish486 said:


> the rod is extremely accurate and yes its the green blank


That's the one! It's a keeper! 

What area are you in? What fly line(s) and reel are you using with it? I recommend having both a good floater line and a full intermediate sink line with it (I most use intermediates on 10wts for me).


----------



## Bonefish486 (Jul 9, 2018)

Im about 30 minutes north of the keys. I'm picking up an Abel Super 11 tomorrow for that rod. Haven't picked out some line yet. I had wulff on in before


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bla bla bla
Never liked Winston green rods. It was green paint not green glass. They cast like a wet noodle
Just sayen


----------



## Bonefish486 (Jul 9, 2018)

Well luckily I like it and i can throw it pretty damn well.

Maybe the rods not the problem in your case. Could be the caster.
Just sayen


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Bla bla bla
> Never liked Winston green rods. It was green paint not green glass. They cast like a wet noodle
> Just sayen


I respectfully disagree with your comments.. My green Winston B2/3 are rocket ships! Lightweight, lots of backbone; all around good workmanship! My 11wt B3 is a favorite of mine!


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Bonefish486 said:


> Maybe the rods not the problem in your case. Could be the caster.
> Just sayen


Wow! I am now officially interested in watching some sort of fly casting competition between permitchaser and bonefish486. On the one hand I would think that permitchaser is the better caster since he goes after permit rather than mere bonefish. But on the other hand if all he does is chase them, then who knows?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

paulrad said:


> Wow! I am now officially interested in watching some sort of fly casting competition between permitchaser and bonefish486. On the one hand I would think that permitchaser is the better caster since he goes after permit rather than mere bonefish. But on the other hand if all he does is chase them, then who knows?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow! I am now officially interested in watching some sort of fly casting competition between....


I could get into that. I've got what I think is a first generation graphite rod, Cortland Black Diamond 10 wt so you'all couldn't say I was taking advantage of you  
PS: I just happen to be officially registered with BIA so I expect my 5% allowance !!!


----------

